# un accento pieno di acca



## Nuzzi

Ciao a tutti,
nel romanzo de Giorgio Faletti Tre atti e due tempi si legge:
[Inizia citazione]
Interviene Manzani, un tipo simpatico, sulla
quarantina, forte di *un accento pieno di acca* e di
una tipica arguzia toscana, con una barba incolta
e un’aria da zingaro.
[Finisce citazione]

Essendo l'acca una lettera priva di suono (in italiano), mi domando e vi domando como sarebbe un _accento _pieno di acca.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pieno di lettere aspirate.


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Hai presente "Ho bevuto una hoha hola hon la hannuccia"?


----------



## luway

*Accento* non nel senso di lettere accentate nelle parole ma di inflessione/cadenza che rende riconoscibile la provenienza di chi parla (come: l'avere un accento veneto/spagnolo/dell'est europa/...) => vedi qui, 3a

Per un italiano, una persona che parla con l'acca aspirata è generalmente riconducibile alla Toscana, ha un accento toscano.


----------



## Nuzzi

Certo, accento in questo senso... Quello che volevo confermare è che per un italiano -io non lo sono- parlare con l'acca vuol dire parlare con l'acca o con suoni _aspirati_... Grazie a tutte e tre.


----------



## luway

Prego Nuzzi  Non sapevo se poteva essere anche quello fonte di dubbio, così ho preferito scrivere qualcosa in proposito.

Saluti!


----------



## francisgranada

Semplicemente, in alcuni dialetti toscani la "c" (ma non davanti le vocali _e, i_) viene pronunciata "h" (come nell'inglese _house_), p.e. "_he hosa"_ invece di "_che cosa"_. La stessa cosa succede grosso modo anche nell'andaluso, nel quale invece la "s" viene pronunciata in certe posizioni in una maniera simile, quindi come una "h" aspirata. Allora, quando un andaluso dice qualcosa come "_mih amigoh buenoh_" invece di "_mis amigos buenos_", potremmo dire che "ha un accento pieno di acca"...


----------



## Lula_

francisgranada said:


> Semplicemente, in alcuni dialetti toscani la "c" (ma non davanti le vocali _e, i_) viene pronunciata "h" (come nell'inglese _house_), p.e. "_he hosa"_ invece di "_che cosa"_. La stessa cosa succede grosso modo anche nell'andaluso, nel quale invece la "s" viene pronunciata in certe posizioni in una maniera simile, quindi come una "h" aspirata. Allora, quando un andaluso dice qualcosa come "_mih amigoh buenoh_" invece di "_mis amigos buenos_", potremmo dire che "ha un accento pieno di acca"...



Ciao francisgranada!
In realtà anche davanti alle vocali e,i si aspira -in alcuni casi- la "c". Penso alla parola "cena"... "Si va a cena?" (c non aspirata), "è pronta la cena" (c aspirata). Cerco qualche riferimento più autorevole della "mi  nonna" super toscana e lo aggiungo!


...Svelato il mistero! Era più semplice del previsto: in generale la c si aspira quando è intervocalica! Altre informazioni qui!


----------



## effeundici

Si aspira quando e' intervocalica e non c'e' raddoppiamento fonosintattico.

La hasa
A ccasa


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Spero di arrivare a vedere il giorno in cui grammatiche, docenti di lingue, e foreri parleranno di "acca espirata". 
Se la "acca" fosse aspirata saremmo in presenza d'un fono _ingressivo_, come ce ne sono nelle lingue bantu, ecc., ecc.

Saluti cari.

GS


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Lu.

Ho l'impressione che quando ti riferisci a parole come "cena" in toscano tu ti riferisca all'uso d'una fricatica palatale sorda (per es. "scena") al posto d'una affricata palatale sorda "per es. "cibo"). Ma non si tratta di aspirazione, né di espirazione.

GS


----------



## luway

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Spero di arrivare a vedere il giorno in cui grammatiche, docenti di lingue, e foreri parleranno di "acca espirata".
> Se la "acca" fosse aspirata saremmo in presenza d'un fono _ingressivo_, come ce ne sono nelle lingue bantu, ecc., ecc.
> 
> Saluti cari.
> 
> GS



Ah, queste abitudini su cui non si riflette... Grazie Giorgio per averlo fatto notare


----------



## Nuzzi

Ma, per esempio, dizionario Devoto-Oli (2009): "Aspirare. tr. 3. Pronunciare un suono con aspirazione: _a. l’h_."; "Aspirazione. 3. In linguistica, soffio espiratorio articolato nella laringe, senza però far vibrare le corde vocali, che segue o sostituisce un suono consonantico". Lo stesso in spagnolo.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Grazie, Lu.

Siccome è l'ora della cena, invito tutti i foreri che stanno davanti al loro computer a pronunciare la parola "casa" aspirando la "acca". 
Ci scommetto che le mogli, dalla cucina, esclameranno "Oddio, stai male?".

GS


----------



## luway

Nuzzi said:


> Ma, per esempio, dizionario Devoto-Oli (2009): "Aspirare. tr. 3. Pronunciare un suono con aspirazione: _a. l’h_."; "Aspirazione. 3. In linguistica, soffio espiratorio  articolato nella laringe, senza però far vibrare le corde vocali, che  segue o sostituisce un suono consonantico". Lo stesso in  spagnolo.



Mmm... la questione si fa complicata. Però mentre in inglese l'acca effettivamente la si aspira (quando non è muta), quella 'toscana' viene proprio da espirazione. E mi par strano che il nostro chiamarla 'acca aspirata' possa esser nato dalla conoscenza di quel terzo punto riferito alla linguistica in cui si parla di 'soffio espiratorio' pur alla voce 'aspirare'...




Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Grazie, Lu.
> 
> Siccome è l'ora della cena, invito tutti i foreri che stanno davanti al loro computer a pronunciare la parola "casa" aspirando la "acca".
> Ci scommetto che le mogli, dalla cucina, esclameranno "Oddio, stai male?".
> 
> GS



Appena fatto


----------



## Nuzzi

Le mogli inglesi saranno così in pensiero!


----------



## luway

Nuzzi, curiosità mia a questo punto, che di fonologia e fonetica non ne so nulla: se ormai hai avuto modo di sentire com'è l'acca toscana e di fartene un'idea, ritieni si possa dire che la pronuncia della 'jota' sia simile in certe aree di lingua spagnola?


----------



## Nuzzi

Neppure io ne ho idea, Luway... Ma da quanto ne so, posso dire che la "jota"  spagnola, suono guturale molto forte, viene invece pronunciata  soprattutto all'Andalusia in modo piu dolce e molto simile infatti a l'acca toscana...  Sarebbe utilissimo e curiosissimo avere il parere di un toscano che fosse vissuto a Siviglia... e pure a London!


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> ... a pronunciare la parola "casa" aspirando la "acca" ...



Ciao, Giorgio, ora sono io che non capisco ... Come si può pronunciare la parola "casa" aspirando la "acca", quando essa non contiene nessuna lettera "h"?


----------



## violadaprile

Giorgio intende (se non capisco male) la parola casa pronunciata alla toscana come hasa. L'aspirata c'è.

Il punto, sempre secondo me e per rispondere a Giorgio, è che le nostre lingue comprendono spesso suoni "aspirati", intesi in senso neutro, sia come inspirazione che come espirazione. Lol
Non viene fatta alcuna distinzione, nel senso che le nostre lingue non hanno mai aspirate INspirate.

A differenza di molte lingue africane, che comprendono suoni inenarrabili, composti da inspirazioni e schiocchi più o meno articolati della lingua su palato e denti e delle guance risucchiate ed "esplose".


----------



## Montesacro

luway said:


> Mmm... la questione si fa complicata. Però mentre in inglese l'acca effettivamente la si aspira _ma quando mai??_ (quando non è muta), quella 'toscana' viene proprio da espirazione.


----------



## violadaprile

Chiedo scusa, e dico di nuovo la mia 

Per *A*spirate si devono intendere tutte le vocali o consonanti *E*spirate. Aspirato è un termine medio per indicare sia *IN*spirato che *E*spirato. Come si dovrebbe dire quando si vuol intendere il fiato che passa, senza specificare in quale direzione? "*Spirata*"? "*REspirata*"?

Quanto poi al termine preciso, non mi risulta che nelle nostre lingue ci siano vocali o consonanti *IN*spirate. 
Si hanno suoni *IN*spirati unicamente nel canto, dove i bravi cantanti per allungare il fiato cantano sia sull'emissione che sull'immissione della voce, che è un bel vantaggio!
Ma, horbezzoli, no gl'jè miha hosa da tutti, ovvìa!

  Ci sono tecniche particolari per arrivarci e, dato che si tratta per noi di suoni innaturali, occorrono anche tempo e allenamento, anni di esercizi, per conformare e imparare a governare gola e diaframma, che non sono affatto abituati a *IMm*ettere suoni.
Non è così evidente, il corpo è abituato a *E*mettere la voce facendo passare il fiato che arriva dai polmoni attraverso le corde vocali.
Non il contrario. E questo è il suo naturale percorso. Provate voi a dire una parola di anche solo due sillabe *IN*spirando ....

Come giustamente ha detto Spizzi sopra, detti suoni si trovano solo nelle lingue africane e purtroppo, mancando una corrispondente grafia, si vanno perdendo ("*lingue clic* - *consonanti clic*").
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lingue_khoisan


----------



## Gryphus

Provo a metterla sul semplice. Innanzitutto il fenomeno della gorgia, all'interno  del suolo toscano, si presenta con caratteri diversi da luogo a luogo: nella zona di Livorno, ad esempio, il suono [k] (quando la gorgia lo richiede) può venir reso sia come  (molto tenue) o addirittura come totale assenza di suono (es. foco ['foho] o ['foo]).
Tuttavia, rimanendo sul generico e prendendo in considerazione le aree dove la gorgia è più marcata (forse quella di Firenze?), io credo che il suono [k] tenda generalmente a degenerare in . Secondo alcuni è possibile anche la resa come [x], ma non posso confermare.
Circa la _jota _spagnola, la pronuncia castigliana (ossia quella del centro-nord della penisola iberica, anche nelle aree propriamente non "castigliane" in quanto a demoninazione geografica) è quella di [χ], mentre nelle trascrizioni fonetiche dello spagnolo standard peninsulare si preferisce la scrittura [x]. In altre aree ispanofone, però, questo grafema può essere reso in modo ancora diverso, per esempio come  (penso ad esempio ad alcune aree dell'America latina).

Ovviamente, se qualcuno ha qualcosa da rettificare o da correggere ne sarò ben contento!


----------



## luway

> Montesacro: ma quando mai??



Già.

Non posso cancellare i miei precedenti interventi quindi consiglio il futuro lettore di non considerarli.
E io mi ritiro.


----------



## violadaprile

luway said:


> Già.
> Non posso cancellare i miei precedenti interventi quindi consiglio il futuro lettore di non considerarli.
> E io mi ritiro.


Tranquilla, Lu 
Alcune precedenti osservazioni hanno fatto pensare che ci fosse differenza fra aspirata e espirata, mandando in confusione molti.
E infatti tu stessa dici: in un caso è espirata e nell'altro aspirata. Ma è uguale! 
Possiamo tranquillamente continuare a parlare di Acca Aspirata, come ci insegnano a scuola, senza occuparci in quale direzione.


----------



## luway

violadaprile said:


> Tranquilla, Lu
> Alcune precedenti osservazioni hanno fatto pensare che ci fosse differenza fra aspirata e espirata, mandando in confusione molti.
> E infatti tu stessa dici: in un caso è espirata e nell'altro aspirata. Ma è uguale!
> Possiamo tranquillamente continuare a parlare di Acca Aspirata, come ci insegnano a scuola, senza occuparci in quale direzione.



Grazie Viola 
ma la cantonata l'avevo proprio presa.

Comunque mi risulta davvero ostico comprendere perché in fonetica/fonologia si parli di 'aspirate' quando in realtà si tratta di 'espirate' (più chiaro se si tratta di 'inspirate'). Il movimento dell'aria è opposto. Capisco che nel linguaggio comune non ci si soffermi, sulla riflessione, ma non mi spiego perché quel termine venga utilizzato in ambito di studio.

Ad ogni modo, l'importante è che Nuzzi ora abbia un'idea più chiara di prima sull'accento con le acca 

Un saluto!


----------



## violadaprile

Aspirare fa pensare, di primo acchito, ad 'aspirare il fumo', quindi comunemente viene assimilato ad 'inspirare'.
Invece è un termine neutro, una "vox media" che indica semplicemente il fatto di far passare aria nella gola. Senza che sia specificato in che direzione, se verso dentro o verso fuori.

Molte cose vengono utilizzate in ambito di studio, così come cambia la lingua cambiano anche i termini tecnici 
Quello che invece io non mi spiego è come si puntualizzi su un termine senza alcuna riflessione sul vero significato.
Però, mea opinio


----------



## francisgranada

Il termine formalmente più neutro sarebbe in teoria "spirare", cioè senza alcun prefisso. Ma secondo quello che dice il Treccani, _spirare _si puo solo una volta nella vita ...

*spirare*2 v. intr. [lat. _exp__ī__rare_, comp. di _ex-_ e _sp__ī__rare_: v. spirare1] (aus. _essere_). – 
1. Esalare l’ultimo respiro, rendere l’anima, morire (sottolineando il momento del trapasso) ...


----------



## violadaprile

E quindi? Ti sembra neutro?? 
Spirare si può usare come termine neutro quando si parla non di respiro e non di linguaggio.
Es: 'Spira il vento', "Spirava una brezza tiepida".
Fra l'altro, mi pare che sia pure sempre impersonale, ma potrei sbagliare.


----------



## francisgranada

violadaprile said:


> E quindi? Ti sembra neutro??  ...



Ovviamente no . Per cui ho scritto "il termine formalmente più neutro sarebbe in teoria ..."

Rimanendo al merito dell'argomento, sono d'accordo con quello che dici, cioè che aspirare è la versione "più neutra". Per curiosità, ho guardato anche un po' lo spagnolo ed il risultato è praticamente uguale, cioè_ aspirar s_ignifica più o meno_ inspirar_, però non sempre e non univocamente. Tra i vari significati c'è anche "pronunciare con aspirazione".


----------



## violadaprile

Concordo sullo spagnolo, e a questo punto anche sull'italiano!


----------



## Youngfun

Forse il termine neutro potrebbe essere "respirata", visto che il respiro comprende sia l'inspirazione sia l'espirazione. Oppure arieggiato? 
Il termine usato in cinese è meno soggetto a equivoci: 送气音 (suoni con emissione di aria).

In realtà in fonologia esiste un termine che deriva da "spirare": spirantizzazione.
La famosa "c aspirata" fiorentina, cioè il passaggio da [k] a  (c intervocalica non doppia), è più correttamente definita "spirantizzazione", cioè il passaggio da un suono forte a un suono debole spirante.
Altre peculiarità fonetiche della gorgia toscana sono il passaggio da [t] a [θ] e quello da [p] a [ɸ], dette anch'esse "spirantizzazioni".
L'accento toscano lo avvertiamo come un accento pieno di acca, a causa del mutamento fonetico più evidente, quello da [k] a , che a rigore non è un'aspirazione, ma una spirantizzazione che dà come risultato la  aspirata.

Ma c'è un'altro motivo per cui lo avvertiamo come pieno di acca.
In sillaba accentata, [k p t] preceduti da un'altra consonante possono realizzarsi come (veri) aspirati [kʰ pʰ tʰ], specie se il contoide è lo stesso, es. [apˈpʰun:to] (appunto), [akˈkʰa:sa] (a casa, con raddoppiamento sintagmatico).
Qui si parla di vera "aspirazione" perché i suoni [k t p] passano alle loro controparti [kʰ pʰ tʰ], simili alle "k", "p", e "t" dell'inglese.
Questi suoni aspirati sono presenti anche in cinese, e chi ha un orecchio molto attento noterà che i cinesi che parlano l'italiano aspirano spesso le "c", le "p" e le "t".

Una volta mi sono registrato mentre leggevo un testo italiano, riascoltandolo ho notato che involontariamente mi scappava qualche [kʰ pʰ tʰ] aspirato.
E se la gorgia toscana è un substrato dell'etrusco, direi che nel mio caso è un substrato del cinese, che "mi scappano" questi suoni aspirati nonostante fossi cresciuto in Italia in area non toscana.
Forse per questo saltuariamente dicono che ho l'accento toscano...

Post basato liberamente su questa fonte, per chi volesse approfondire.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Tutto vero, Young. E ben detto.

Solo una piccola puntualizzazione, affinché qualcuno non arrivi a generalizzazioni errate: "_... simili alle "k", "p", e "t" iniziali di parola dell'inglese_". Come sai, infatti, se queste occlusive sono centrali non sono più [kʰ pʰ tʰ] ma diventano semplici [k p t]. Se poi sono finali di parola, sono addirittura "unreleased" (e neppure si sentono).
Qui, un italiano - e forse non solo - deve stare particolarmente attento a continuare a tenere le labbra chiuse dopo avere "articolato", per esempio, la /p/ finale. L'apertura delle labbra produce, all'orecchio dell'ascoltatore, l'impressione della pronuncia d'una _schwa_ parassitaria. Si tratta d'un tipico "segno di riconoscimento" dei parlanti dell'area mediterranea, dei sudamericani, ecc.

Cordiali saluti.

GS


----------



## Youngfun

Avevo fatto solo una precisazione riguardo alla precisazione di Giorgio Spizzi. Vorrà dire che gli manderò un MP oppure aprirò una discussione nel forum inglese.
Tornando all'italiano, direi che oltre al toscano, un altro accento pieno di acca sia il calabrese. Che ha tutti quei suoni aspri, mi dà la sensazione che stanno sempre a litigare.


----------



## longplay

Scusatemi, ma mi sembra che per una persona "media" o anche "medio-alta" ci si gingilli un po' troppo con termini tecnico-specialistici (contoide,sintagma,occluso,occlusivo).

Non penso di dovervi dare dei suggerimenti, anche perché vi ho letto e siete superlativi.

Volevo dire solo che,quando mi Hapita di tossire, "espiro e inspiro (aspiro)"   a intervalli, altrimenti soffocherei. 

Non sono toscano, ma la mia gioventù ..... Cordialità.


----------



## Youngfun

@longplay:
Infatti io non ci capisco nulla dei termini tecnico-specialisti, ho solo parafrasato la mia fonte, e citato implicitamente una frase. 
Non pensi che anche quando respiri, "inspiri ed espiri"? 
Mi sa che quando abbiamo il fiatone, parliamo tutti un po' toscano.


----------



## longplay

"Inspiro (aspiro) e espiro": due fasi della respirazione. Va bene.. Eventualmente puoi anche ispirare una poetessa !


----------



## Youngfun

Grazie per avermi fatto notare il refuso! 
Ho corretto il post.

Una mia amica cinese mi faceva notare l'incoerenza dell'ortografia italiana, in cui l'H è muta, ma non ci sono altri modi di trascrivere una risata, se non con "ahah", "eheh", "ihih" ecc.
In cui la H si pronuncia però aspirata (o espirata secondo le vostre preferenze ).


----------



## longplay

E' incoerente,ma è l'unico modo,per noi, per simboleggiare una risata e il simultaneo respiro (in o esp non importano ). aaaaa o oooo, non sarebbero comprensibili.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Young.

Sull'incoerenza dell'italiano e sulla "inconsistenza fonica" della lettera "acca" in italiano ci sarebbe molto da dire. 
Quanto invece alla rappresentazione grafica delle espressioni esclamative "Ah ah ah", ecc. forse è interessante notare la scollatura tra scritto e parlato: quello che diciamo è probabilmente /ha ha ha/ ma quando lo scriviamo invertiamo l'ordine dei grafemi.

GS


----------



## Youngfun

Infatti credo che in quasi tutte le lingue del mondo si scriva "Hahaha".
Forse in italiano si scrive "Ah ah ah" per mantenere la regola dell'H dopo la vocale nelle esclamazioni?


----------



## longplay

Youngfun said:


> Infatti credo che in quasi tutte le lingue del mondo si scriva "Hahaha".
> Forse in italiano si scrive "Ah ah ah" per mantenere la regola dell'H dopo la vocale nelle esclamazioni?



"ha"  italiano =  tempo presente del verbo avere,   perciò......


----------



## francisgranada

longplay said:


> "ha"  italiano =  tempo presente del verbo avere,   perciò......


Peccato però ... Se si scrivesse "ha ha ha" anche in italiano, allora l'italiano sarebbe l'unica lingua in cui il ridere si potrebbe coniugare:

*io* ho ho ho ...
*tu* hai hai hai ...
*lui/lei* ha ha ha ...


----------



## violadaprile

Solo in inglese si ride ha ha ha ha
In spagnolo si ride ja ja ja ja ja ...

L'italiano mantiene la grafia dell'interiezione, che si pronuncia con la vocale allungata e con un'acca che si sente poco
Ma se ne mettiamo  in fila diverse, ahahahhah, chi ricorda più con che suono era cominciata?


----------



## Youngfun

Invece i toscani potrebbero ridere "acacacaca"


----------

